# East coast storms



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I hear the east cost is preparing for more bad weather. Just keeping all of you in my thoughts. Baton down the hatches and stay warm and safe! This, coming from Alaska where we don't even have a foot of snow on the ground....


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

yeh stay safe everyone.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the nice messages. It just started snowing, then it will rain and then the big snow and heavy winds will come later today. Schools have been cancelled. We are expected to get around a foot here (not bad like Boston on upward) Should be fun! ha! Just tried to cover the chicken run with some boards but I suspect there is going to be some shoveling in my near future. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Stay safe guys! From what I've read it's going to be intense.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Lissa, you too!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

We are just getting a freezing rain and maybe some snow here in the lower half of western Pa. All this talk of storms makes me want to go out and buy milk..................


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Its 8:30PM here in central (southern) New York...looking out the back door its still snowing. Looks like maybe 6 inches so far! It seems to be a really wet snow...lots of shoveling tomorrow! Better get a good nights sleep! Stay safe everyone...Jen


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Prayers for all of you and your feathers in the bad weather!!!


----------



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

We are west of Boston. We have more than 24
Inches and it is still snowing and blowing hard. Girls are in the roost for now with food and water. Lots of squawking but better off little do they know. 
No cars allowed on roads since yesterday at 4 pm. We are lucky to have power.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I just don't understand how or why people choose to live where it does that. Brrrrrrrr. Stay safe.


----------



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

Today - I wonder too. The kids think it is awesome!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone OK? I have a friend in that area and his snow blower broke. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

We are waiting for another storm now.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry about that. Was there enough of a break to get out and get supplies?


----------

